# first time grow urgent feeding advise needed



## khush (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys ill try and keep this as short as possible. My setup consists of two 400 watt hps lights with five gallon fabric pots with a coco perlite mix. I am planning to grow 6 autos. The nutrients ill be using are canna coco a and b with supplemental nutrients such as calmag, silica, and rhizotonic. The tap water here has roughly 140-170 ppms. As a first time grower ive read as much as i can before coming here and the vast amount of information is a little confusing to sift through. With that in mind i had a few questions hopefully some of you can help me with. What are the ppm ranges from seedling to harvest i should be aiming for generally as well as the amounts of each nutrient i should be giving at various stages. As well as this when i prepare my coco by buffering with calmag can I use tap water and then ph the water, water the coco and measure the run off ph to make sure its between 5.8-6.3. Also when planting the seedling should the coco contain any nutrients or should they be given the nutrients after 10-14 days and only receive water initially. Lastly what supplement can any of you recommend for boosting yields in the flowering stage as i only have base nutrients in the flowering stage. Guys sorry for the long rant but i hail from a place known for some of the purest and strongest hash worldwide (afghan, tirah valley), however as of late most of the stuff is heavily contaminated with all sorts of ridiculous additives and ive had to give up smoking altogether and have had to invest in my own grow so any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 9, 2019)

Don't start feeding seedlings until they're a couple weeks old, and even then, go real light.
Your tap water is on the harder side and if you were growing any other medium than coco I'd say skip the calmag, but coco grows love calcium. Do you know what your water hardness is from? What is the landscape, does the water source come from or through a limestone area? You may have plenty in your tap water!
You should be prepared to flush pretty regularly to control mineral buildup in your medium but coco flushes easily.  From the sound of it, you made a very good choice!


----------



## khush (Sep 10, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Don't start feeding seedlings until they're a couple weeks old, and even then, go real light.
> Your tap water is on the harder side and if you were growing any other medium than coco I'd say skip the calmag, but coco grows love calcium. Do you know what your water hardness is from? What is the landscape, does the water source come from or through a limestone area? You may have plenty in your tap water!
> You should be prepared to flush pretty regularly to control mineral buildup in your medium but coco flushes easily.  From the sound of it, you made a very good choice!


Hi thanks a ton for the advise, unfortunately living in the place i do i probably couldnt get info on the water however i will make an effort to get that info. Its also worth mentioning that ill be planting my seedlings directly into their final container so how would i water a five gallon pot with seedlings


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Khush, welcome. It is hard to water a seedling in a five gallon pot and not way over water it.  Marijuana likes a wet/dry cycle and it is hard to dry out a plant with no roots or not many in the pot.  It can be done, but not as easy as you may think. I am an organic dirt farmer so i am sorry i can't help you with ph and ppms... But I do want to say glad you are here. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome to MP.

I think it is a mistake for several reasons to plant a seedling into a large container.  If done carefully, there is no reason that a plant needs to suffer when you transplant it.  

I generally tell people to follow the directions for the nutrients they are using.  I usually start out with about a 25% solution when the plants are 2 weeks or so.  Then I work up from there as the plants get older until I get to full strength, unless I notice nute burn, in which case, I back off a bit.


----------



## khush (Sep 11, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Khush, welcome. It is hard to water a seedling in a five gallon pot and not way over water it.  Marijuana likes a wet/dry cycle and it is hard to dry out a plant with no roots or not many in the pot.  It can be done, but not as easy as you may think. I am an organic dirt farmer so i am sorry i can't help you with ph and ppms... But I do want to say glad you are here. Let us know how we can help.


I am glad to have found not only a great source of information but such a welcoming environment. Thanks for your kind words. As for as transplanting is concerned ive read a lot about auto growers saying that autos shouldnt be transplanted as it causes stress and the time taken for recovering from the stress impacts final yield as it is on a tight schedule time wise. Just to be safe if I were to transplant from what little I know id like to see if I understand how to go about that. Firstly before transplanting i need to make sure the ph of the final pot and the smaller pot is the same as well as ec/ppm. The smaller pot the plant is initially in should be on the drier side and should be pressed and prodded gently at the sides and bottom to loosen the soil. The final pot should have roughly the same size hole as the initial pot. The final pot should be moist before transplantation. Have I got that right? My question is what size pot should I have initially and when exactly is it time to transplant an auto. Lastly if I was to skip transplanting how should i  go about watering to avoid my medium drying out whilst avoiding over watering a young seedling.


----------



## khush (Sep 11, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Welcome to MP.
> 
> I think it is a mistake for several reasons to plant a seedling into a large container.  If done carefully, there is no reason that a plant needs to suffer when you transplant it.
> 
> I generally tell people to follow the directions for the nutrients they are using.  I usually start out with about a 25% solution when the plants are 2 weeks or so.  Then I work up from there as the plants get older until I get to full strength, unless I notice nute burn, in which case, I back off a bit.


thank you for the welcome. As ive said in the previous post is my method of transplanting correct and if not would you mind clarifying how i should go about it. Also like you said many growers of autos say the same amount feeding. Should my 5 gallon pot be given a light nutrient mix with water or should I wait. I will be using cannacoco A and B and the fox farm trio as well as silica, rhizotonic and calmag. When should i apply silica and rhizotonic and how much. thanks in advance


----------

